# Flea Market vs. Craft Shows and more



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello again,

We are having debates on which way to go with this new venture.. We are in a very tourist area of Florida and have some very nice flea markets that get a lot of foot traffic during season. But there are also some nice craft shows that go on here. The Flea Market states you have to be open Fri, Sat and Sun. So we can't decide to do the flea market this week but hey there is a craft show next week we want to go to.. We are going to be doing souvenir type items..

We are also going to be looking at expanding into the local artsy shops and the schools..

Any input would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Prescott Press (Jun 17, 2014)

Observation is your ticket to success. Products offered need to be geared to people attending the events. One product may do awesome at a flea market and yet not sell at all at a craft fair. 

I would first attend the flea market and take notes on the vendors, type of people attending, what type of booths have no traffic, which have people backed up, etc. 

Making products without knowing your customer is going to make for long days sitting at the flea market.


----------



## SunState (Mar 5, 2014)

I can barely sell my product at a Flea Market for $5,
but I can sell the same item at an Art & Craft Fair for $40.

People go to Flea Mkts for steals & deals but go to Art & Craft Fairs to purchase quality unique items in my experience.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks SunState this is exactly what I was looking for..someone with 1st hand experience..I am assuming by your name you are in Florida if so where if I might ask??


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SunState said:


> I can barely sell my product at a Flea Market for $5,
> but I can sell the same item at an Art & Craft Fair for $40.
> 
> People go to Flea Mkts for steals & deals but go to Art & Craft Fairs to purchase quality unique items in my experience.


 That's largely my experience too.

And Flea markets/swap meets it will take some time to establish yourself, people pass by your booth and note you are there, some buy on impulse, others know what you do then come back at another time, or refer others.

A & C and events you are dealing with a lot more impulse buying as most people won't see you again. You have to make your "splash" largely then and there. 

Having printed literature helps offline sales but most people would never see you again at a event, unlike a flea market were you have established a fixed location that people return knowing you are there or refer others to you.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Flea markets are not a place for dye sublimation IMO. This is one of the most expensive ways to go. Craft fairs are a different story if you have a name


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

binki said:


> Flea markets are not a place for dye sublimation IMO. This is one of the most expensive ways to go. Craft fairs are a different story if you have a name


 Flea markets work better if you are doing other imprinting things also besides just sublimation. 

I used to do photo novelties and have a chromakey setup. I also sold stock plastisol transfers on shirts and pigment photo transfers. stock finished t-shirts etc. I would also get a decent amount of "offline" custom work in quantity orders. 

I also had many stock items of other unrelated cheap stuff I would pickup from wholesale and closeout places. 

Most people go into a swap meet expecting to make a lot of money at first but they give up quickly when you don't. 

It's more like traditional retail in that you have to establish your presence and build up clientele and "word of mouth".

Takes a while to get the feel of the market and you have to "tune" accordingly as you go.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

I have been doing flea markets for 12 years now and they aren't what they used to be. They are an easy and inexpensive way to try out some items. The craft show circuit may sound simple and quick but you seem to think you just walk up and say I'm here. NOPE. A good show is booked sometimes a year in advance, with payment due on booking. If you can get in a week in advance the show usually is new or a good way to loose money. As with the flea markets you need to do the time at the bottom shows before you get to the big money shows. It's the same with dog show, horse shows, even gun shows. Nobody gets to start at the top, so be prepared to work your butt off for very little return for a while.

If you go with the arts & craft shows be prepared to hear no a lot before you even get in. Printing on a mug or a flag is often not considered art or craft even if it is your award winning photo. You can send it out for printing and matting and it is art, but put it on a tile yourself and suddenly it becomes something else. You can try the shows that aren't judged but the big ones usually are.

So no matter which way you go all you can do is take the first step and be prepared for a lot of curves in the road. I have changed from only flea markets to doing some shows and have learned the way to sell anything anywhere is to put a chihuahua picture on it. Good Luck!


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I did a vendor show last year - direct sales people and other small craft businesses. I sold 6 coasters in a 4 hour period. I had my printer, press and stock to make custom items and people liked and wanted to buy my samples (company logos and photos that belonged to clients)

I'll do it again this year but I'm going to have inventory items ready to sell and offer to take orders for personalized products. 

We purchased a laser engraver earlier this year so I think I can come up with some good holiday items. 

It's difficult to have a production set up as many people don't want to stand and wait or have to remember to come back to your booth.


----------

